# YouTube



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Is there any way I can copy videos from YouTube onto my hard drive?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Yes and its been mentioned in older threads. Actually more than one way to do it though easiest I've seen is to use the Firefox browser extension for this. And no right at moment cant think of exact name of it since I dont have it on this computer as I am on dialup. Just have it on my laptop for when I go to library. A google search should find it quick enough. Think its called VideoDownloadHelper but thats just vague recollection.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

culpeper said:


> Is there any way I can copy videos from YouTube onto my hard drive?


Lots of help at Google about that.

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=capture+youtube+video&aq=0&oq=capture+youtube&aqi=g10&fp=VEE02fthf5k


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

HermitJohn said:


> Yes and its been mentioned in older threads. Actually more than one way to do it though easiest I've seen is to use the Firefox browser extension for this. A google search should find it quick enough. Think its called VideoDownloadHelper but thats just vague recollection.


You are correct, it is Downloadhelper. Great extension and lightweight in comparison to other video capture utilities.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Thanks. Got that. Now....

I have a choice of downloading videos in .flv or MPEG4 format. Which should I choose? I want to be able to copy the videos onto a DVD and play them on a DVD player which isn't attached to my computer.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Get a program called dvdflick. I cant remember all details of how I did it, but last winter I wanted to combine several parts of a Ron Paul interview off utube into one video and burn it to dvd so friend without a computer could watch it. I did use dvdflick. Seems like I may have had to use another small program to convert flv files to something else first. Lots of programs out there that can change one video format to another. Anyway dvdflick is great program and the dvd played on stand alone player quite well.

http://www.dvdflick.net/


----------

